# Denia Life



## michaelclyro (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi just having a nosey around and was wondering if anyone has any pros/cons of schools in Denia for a 6 year old child and life in Denia in general ( we have been but 8 years ago) , we are a year off moving and I have been looking at this site for 6 months without posting hoping to glean info , no idea where we want to move to but Denia is sortof leading the way right now , any help appreciated, thanks in advance Michael.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, Denia is lovely, the port area has been developed and is great for walking, there are more development plans in progress for Denia. Schools for young children :- I recommend you opt for public Spanish schools your children are young enough to learn Spanish very quickly, & the public systems are great! They will feel part of the community very quickly! I can't gives you my opinion of junior schools in Denia as my daughter went to junior school in another Spanish town. I can however recommend Senior school Historiadora Chabas , my daughter did her 6th form there and we found it to be great. Her other senior years were at IES(institute education secondary) in Pedreguer. Good luck with move.dde0a


----------



## michaelclyro (Jan 9, 2015)

Sounds great we will be heading there very soon to have a look at the schools and the area again, many thanks for the quick reply.


----------

